# Lost maltese girl in Mohegan Lake NY



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Since over a week Alexandra a 4 year old maltese girl is lost in Mohegan Lake area and the owner and her breeder need urgent help to spread flyers and need help to find her!

If anyone is familiar with lost dogs please message Jane De Blasio on fb, she has started volunteer work!

Thanks for all your help in advance!

Alexandra 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi, I am SO sorry about this beautiful missing baby. I've been following the posts and it sounds like the breeder is doing a wonderful job of trying to find her. I'm in VA, but happy to offer help however I can. Praying for this sweet one.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

What a nightmare this would be! Prayers for finding sweet Alexandra. I will look for the post on FB to share to help spread the word!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind help!!!

I‘m following her sad story since over a week and thought it could help to share here as well!!! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be praying for that sweet baby. I can't even imagine what her family is going through. 
Seriously one of my worst nightmares.
Alexa will you update us.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know I had responded. It is so sad, poor little one, poor family. It is incredibly old right now.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your prayers!

I hope she’s at a safe place and we‘ll hear about what happened soon!

Of course I‘ll keep you updated and also Susan! I saw she posted about her, too and is helping to find her.

I contacted Bridget yesterday and she also tries to help with her knowledge! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My friend Tam went up there to try to help yesterday. She's done a lot of missing dog rescues. She said that there weren't many posters up at all. She was shocked. She felt they should have been all around esp near last sighting. If anyone lives up in that area it would really help to put them up. Put them in plastic bags so weather won't destroy them.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Sue, that is not good. I know they sent out mailers, but signs are SO important! *A note to anyone listening .... do signs IMMEDIATELY if a pet goes missing. Even if you just have a marker and paper to use at first .... do it! Then, as soon as possible - do an appropriate sign (picture, phone # etc.). *Laminating is super inexpensive and totally worth the expense for flyers that are going in high volume areas or site specific areas. Clear report cover sleeves, turned upside down and taped at the bottom also can work very well. If anyone ever needs a quick flyer done, or more info., just contact me and I'll help. 

Also, in this case, I personally would do big yard signs (like the realtor signs that stick in the ground) and have those up in all the search areas. Having a volunteer holding up signs in the area can be very effective too (just like you might see one of those tax businesses hiring folks to do). All of these things can be SOOOO helpful. Flyers in the mail work a bit, but never in replace of signage hung everywhere and at eye level from a vehicle. People don't even always check their mail regularly, so this can lead to very slow responses. People see the bright flyers posted up and take notice very quickly. Especially if they are near kids bus stops etc - kids are great pet advocates! One more tip - CONTACT ALL OF THE SOCIAL MEDIA PAGES AND HOMEOWNERS ASSOCIATION PAGES in that area, and ask them to get the word out on their media and email lists! Neighbors can be a true Godsend in search work.

BTW, I did reach out to the breeder on FB (and one of her volunteers), but have not heard back. Praying for her safe return.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another important tool I used when I helped here in G-town---I used "Nextdoor" the on-line local info that goes out every single day (we even used this when we tried to retrieve Teddy). I am always seeing lost dogs returned to their owners through this medium.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> My friend Tam went up there to try to help yesterday. She's done a lot of missing dog rescues. She said that there weren't many posters up at all. She was shocked. She felt they should have been all around esp near last sighting. If anyone lives up in that area it would really help to put them up. Put them in plastic bags so weather won't destroy them.




Sue, I was in contact with one of the volunteers but she told me she can’t be in the area where she got lost because she has to be at home with her dogs, one would recover from a surgery and they would need more people there to help.

Really don’t know what they’re doing or if there’re others to help! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alexa have you heard anything, my heart is breaking for this baby and I can't even imagine what her family is going through


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Alexa have you heard anything, my heart is breaking for this baby and I can't even imagine what her family is going through




There’s only an update from her breeder that more flyers were sent out in that area to inform more people that she’s missed. 

Unfortunately nothing else so far. I’m checking her wall every day dear Paula and feel so sad and sorry for the tragedy! Her breeder and new owner are very desperate...! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is so sad. I hope she is found soon.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

New owner? Oh, no, was this a recently rehomed dog? I hear too many stories about rehomed dogs getting away, probably confused and trying to go back home. My Chihuahua, Charlie, escaped the first night I had him. Fortunately, he was a lover and ran to a lady getting out of her car half a block away.

I hope the dog is safe and found soon.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mss said:


> New owner? Oh, no, was this a recently rehomed dog? I hear too many stories about rehomed dogs getting away, probably confused and trying to go back home. My Chihuahua, Charlie, escaped the first night I had him. Fortunately, he was a lover and ran to a lady getting out of her car half a block away.
> 
> I hope the dog is safe and found soon.




Yes, that’s what it makes the story so tragic. 
She got rehomed that Saturday and the new owner was on the way home and must have lost her when she left the car to get in her house. She ran away with her leash from what I understand and it’s a leash without collar.

Very tragic and the fear is she might got stucked anywhere with it.

So glad your Charlie was found quickly after he escaped! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, how terrible. 😥


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Update!




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

This is what her breeder just posted on fb! 

I‘m so sad and sorry for everything!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh no! How absolutely heartbreaking, my thoughts and prayers for all involved.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This result is just heartbreaking. So sad.....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very saddened and sorry to see this tragic outcome.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm just so devastated by this news. Heard this morning...worst outcome. At least Dina has closure and don't have to always be wondering what happened to her. She really was convinced someone took her in because the weather was so harsh...extremely cold and then it snowed and was windy. I have a feeling she may have just lost her way and thought she was walking on ground and it was just snow on ice on the lake. RIP Alexandra.:smcry::smcry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa, this is why I realized I am not cut out for search & rescue. I get too invested emotionally & it haunts me forever. I am so, so sorry for this precious loss of life. You did so much to make people aware from such a long distance; I am certain you will be drained. Try to step back & remember that you did much more than people who live close.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I'm just so devastated by this news. Heard this morning...worst outcome. At least Dina has closure and don't have to always be wondering what happened to her. She really was convinced someone took her in because the weather was so harsh...extremely cold and then it snowed and was windy. I have a feeling she may have just lost her way and thought she was walking on ground and it was just snow on ice on the lake. RIP Alexandra.:smcry::smcry:




Sue, people chased her and she was running on the lake...! It wasn’t frozen everywhere from what I got told...!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Alexa, this is why I realized I am not cut out for search & rescue. I get too invested emotionally & it haunts me forever. I am so, so sorry for this precious loss of life. You did so much to make people aware from such a long distance; I am certain you will be drained. Try to step back & remember that you did much more than people who live close.




Thanks so much for saying this dear Sandi!
It’s just too much for me and I have to try not to get involved in stories like this again because I can’t deal with it emotionally. 
I feel like I lost one of my girls even though I didn’t know her. Yes, I‘m drained and tried so hard to help but learnt my lesson.
There’re two sides of this story and I‘m trying to figure out the right one, so confusing and upsetting to me when these little precious and innocent souls are involved. 
Honestly I wished I‘d have lived closer to help searching for her personally. Bridget helped me to handle things two weeks ago when I was so overwhelmed and said there’s the lake that really concerns her.
I can’t understand why they chased her to it but didn’t look over there to rescue her. 
Lots of questions and there probably won’t be any answer. 
I hope she’s in peace now without any pain! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no, I was so hoping for good news. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Just horrible... such a tragic outcome. You did so much for her though. You prayed, networked and reached out to all of your resources - you were her strength from afar. I know your heart is breaking - you are such a loving person. Rescues can be devastating and some are beautiful reunions. Each time, we never know what the outcome will be. It is very taxing on the soul. Take time to heal and rejuvenate your spirit. 

Yes, When you reached out to me to ask for feedback and I mapped the area and information, the lake was a tremendous concern. I have no idea why this search went the way it did, but my heart absolutely breaks for this beautiful little Angel. She was terrified and my heart cannot process how she must have felt. God be with you little one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:sorry::crying::crying:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: no, I have been praying for her, my heart is heavy and tears are running down my face.
Life just doesn't seem fair.
I think my Matilda welcomed her home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, I just can't believe this


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

thesummergirl said:


> Just horrible... such a tragic outcome. You did so much for her though. You prayed, networked and reached out to all of your resources - you were her strength from afar. I know your heart is breaking - you are such a loving person. Rescues can be devastating and some are beautiful reunions. Each time, we never know what the outcome will be. It is very taxing on the soul. Take time to heal and rejuvenate your spirit.
> 
> Yes, When you reached out to me to ask for feedback and I mapped the area and information, the lake was a tremendous concern. I have no idea why this search went the way it did, but my heart absolutely breaks for this beautiful little Angel. She was terrified and my heart cannot process how she must have felt. God be with you little one.




Your words really mean a lot to me, thanks from the bottom of my heart dear Bridget!
I tried so hard to reach out but couldn’t help her. 
You helped me with your upcheering words and taking your time to listen and share your experiences, thanks again Bridget!
I learnt my lesson and experienced helplessness but so worth the try for this little precious girl! She deserved so much better but there’s no second chance often for big faults of careless people sadly...! 
My heart is broken because life can be very hard and unfair sometimes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear what happened. What a tragedy. I worry so about my fosters when they go to new homes.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcry: no, I have been praying for her, my heart is heavy and tears are running down my face.
> 
> Life just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> I think my Matilda welcomed her home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, I just can't believe this



My heart is also broken, dear Paula! What a comforting thought she has met your precious Matilda at the Rainbow Bridge, just brings tears in my eyes!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mss said:


> I am so sorry to hear what happened. What a tragedy. I worry so about my fosters when they go to new homes.




I can understand your worries about your fosters very well!
It’s difficult to trust people! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Update from today!




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh, this is so sad!!!!

Lainie


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happinesstogo said:


> Oh, this is so sad!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lainie




It is and I can’t stop thinking about this precious soul and what she had to go through! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

